# 'Parts and Recreation' and the MBTI



## SuperunknownVortex

By the way, I'm doing this for fun and because I've enjoyed the television series 'Parks and Recreation'.

Leslie Knope: ENFJ, E1

Tom Haverford: ESTP, E3

Ann Perkins: ESFJ, E9

Ron Swanson: ESTJ, E8

April Ludgate: ISFP, E6

Andy Dwyer: ENFP, E2

Jerry Gergich: ISFJ, E6

Donna Meagle: ESFP, E7

Mark Brendanawicz: ISTP, E7


----------



## stayawake

I've always thought that show had a great variety of personalities - it's one of my favourites. 
I'm not convinced that Andy is an ENFP.


----------



## VitaminDeficient

Ron Swanson - definitely an I, possibly ISTJ.


----------



## funcoolname

Leslie Knope: Either an ENFJ with well-developed Fi or an ENFP with well-developed Te

Tom Haverford: ESTP

Ann Perkins: ESFJ

Ron Swanson: IXTJ

April Ludgate: XNTP

Andy Dwyer: XSFP

Jerry Gergich: ISFJ

Donna Meagle: ESFP

Mark Brendanawicz: ISTP

Ben Wyatt: ISTJ?


----------



## stayawake

I feel like Ben is probably more of an INTJ. My husband is one, they are identical! I agree with all the other choices above.


----------



## Noisey

There's an entire episode about how Leslie loves to brainstorm but when she gets stressed she can't come up with new ideas, which sounds like Ne to me. That and her pairing with ben, who is INTJ, makes me think ENTP.


----------



## funcoolname

Leslie's an F. I can't see a T dealing with the things she does with the amount of enthusiasm that she does. The INTJ-ENFP pairing is well-documented, too


----------



## VitaminDeficient

I think Leslie is the quintessential ENFJ. She is far too structured and organized to be a P. She often makes what is objectively the 'wrong' decision based on her gut feelings. 

I think Ben is IXTJ. If he's INTJ then he's missing some intensity or is a bit too conventional. His initial job (financial auditor) is very ISTJ. I wouldn't read into the fact they are as a couple as evidence that they're INTJ-ENFP; highly unlikely the writers have MBTI in mind. 

Ron is probably ISTP.


----------



## HippoHunter94

Leslie - ENFJ
Ann - ESFJ
Tom - ESTP
April - ISTP
Andy - ENFP
Chris - ESFJ
Ben - INTJ
Jerry - ISFJ
Donna - ESFP
Mark - ISTP
Ron f'ing Swanson - INTP


----------



## Rafiki

*ParKs and Recreation Types*

hey guys
just started watching- finishing season 2now , but to be honest I'm reasonable at typing people
here's me with star reasons why

Leslie Knope- ESFJ. (SJ) She shoots for common goals like becoming President, she unilaterally/ "tunnel-visionly" supports feminist viewpoints. (S over N) she does not see through the sarcasm or tones and impressions in peoples voice often trusting the words she hears over any insinuation or implicit understanding. Her Fe seeks so please and attain status through (S) institutions such as that of government.

Ron Swanson- INTJ. I think he's actually reasonably easy to catch, especially watching him with an intj lens. He DOES actually prefer structure and sticking to plans and likes to be on top of things, however his seemingly "SP" laid-back at work attitude is tricky. His face reads Ni as if he's ALWAYS analyzing and searching for reason in things. His Te in being a boss is existent, but definitely second to his introversion. 

April Ludgate- ISTP. She's hard to type. Definitely an IP, no way around that. Her lack of effort in contributing, sly remarks, her position outside the main social circle and desire to stay there are clear. Real laid-back attitude, classic ISTP refusing to listen or put up with the SJ-ness of people like Jerry or the other governmental representatives.

Andy Dwyer- ESFP. I think he definitely is the EP running around, bouncing ideas off ideas, always changing band names (presuming it's his decision for the show), impulsively shining shoes for cash after living in the hole behind his ex-girlfriend Ann's house. (sounds like sad irrational Fi acting) (S over N) because he makes songs about things he sees and doesn't understand why people are upset with him. Like Leslie, he misses the deeper meaning.

Tom Haverford- ESTP no questions asked. (EP) club promoter, loves starting up action and talking to people, (TP) because he has Ti insults which he uses to attack people, and is definitely SP because of his Se need to tell people his wife/date is hot and he has sex with her ("and she's a surgeon makes tons of cash") that stuff. definite ESTP trying to conquer the world's social scene.

Ann Perkins- ESFJ- woulda said ISFJ, and I might even still. It just seems like her Fe is overactive and she definitely doesn't help herself enough, and isn't aware of her position to improve her behavior. She states after relationships how she reacts awfully and irrationally, making her seem like a Dependent personality. She slaved over Andy who did shit....because she's the SJ girlfriend and it's her Fe duty to do so.

Jerry- ISFJ. He isn't outwardly critical for Te to be his second function, but he wears the same collared work shirt-tie combo (SJ!) and he's just supposed to be that shitty character without any qualities of interest.

Mark Brandanowitz- IXTP. I'm leaning towards N because of his inability to dominate a social scene or "know" how to act cool or say something to stir up shit. His IP is evident in that his office is a solo project, and the papers are EVERYwhere disorganized... looks like my roommates "studio-apartmentesque" bed/desk in our dorm room. 

Chris Traeger (Lowe) and Ben Wyatt (Scott) just joined, but ill say 
ESFP on his crazy runs and emotional outwardness 
and
IXTJ for Ben. He's obviously rigid Te and doesn't play too many game. Says he gets death threats when he tries to do the park closing and all.




Responses?!


----------



## marckos

Leslie: ESFJ 1w2 so/sp
Ann: ESFJ 2w3 Sp/Sx
Ron Fu...king Swanson ISTP 5w6 Sp/So
Andy ESFP 6w7 Sp/sx
April ISTP 9w8 Sx/so
Tom ESTP 3w2 So/sx


----------



## Lotan

Ben seems hard to choose for. I know he's IXTJ, and was leaning towards ISTJ, but his past experience with being child mayor and utterly failing may have led him to be a little more 'conventional' in future job choices than one might expect of an INTJ.


----------



## lboogy85

Leslie - XNFJ
Ann - ESTJ
Tom - ESTP
April - ISTP
Andy - ENFP
Chris - ESFJ
Ben - INTP
Jerry - ISFJ
Donna - ESFP
Mark - INTP
Ron Swanson - ISTJ


----------



## Rafiki

Editing to what I'm more sure of:

April still... ISP she seems to have reserved Fi but has a deceivingly cold attitude

Chris Traeger 100% ESFJ
always on schedule, watching his vitamins and health-conscious habits
he repeats peoples names as an "Fe 'they'll like this'" kinda thing
he goes through wild moods and doesn't have much understanding of them.


----------



## stormingheroine

Hello,

Read through all these posts and I'd just like to add my (far-too-thoroughly-thought-out) opinions:

*Leslie Knope: ENFJ*

I agree with SuperunknownVortex and HippoHunter94: she's quite clearly an ENFJ. Epitomises the Judging personality with her manic organisation. She says that it is impossible for her to relax because she is always thinking up new ideas/planning hypothetical and future events - that's definitely Intuitive rather than Sensing behaviour.

Only annoying thing is that she does seem to have really strong Thinking abilities - but she _is_ Leslie Knope, so if anyone can be an ENFJ with strong Thinking, she can.

*Ann Perkins: ISFP (or ISFJ)
*
I don't think Ann is ESFJ. She tends towards being quiet and thoughtful over being outgoing. Her personality almost disappears to make way for bigger personalities - c.f. relationships with Chris and Leslie. Seems like an introvert to me. Definitely a Feeler though!

*Ron Swanson: IxTx
*
Really difficult to type because he's so inscrutable. All of your guesses sound plausible.

*April Ludgate: INTP*

Her zany, weird ideas (e.g. being the Moon at the Model UN?) refusal to conform, and tendency to avoid others? I think she's definitely an INTP!

*Ben Wyatt: INTJ*

I agree with HippoHunter94 and stayawake. He likes to think hypothetically too much for an ISTJ (like the model UN and role-playing famous political figures with Leslie!) I think he's too driven (18-y-o mayor?) and has too much Feeling for an INTP.

*Tom Haverford: ESTP
Andy Dwyer: ESFP
Chris Traeger: ESFJ
Donna Meagle: ESFP
Jerry Gergich: ISFJ*

Totally agree with other people's typing of these guys.


----------



## jcamero

Ron is an INTJ also my favorite characters. Tom definitely an ESTP, I have a friend just like him.


----------



## StephMC

Leslie - ENFJ -- Definitely a dom extraverted Feeler. Secondary Ni makes sense too
Ann - ISFJ -- She seems like a secondary Fe/tertiary Ti type. She's definitely a feeler, but IxFJs are pretty logical too
Tom - ESFP -- Dom Se for sure, and I think he's more Fi than Ti
April - jeez... I have no idea for her. INFx?
Andy - ExFP
Chris - ENFJ -- I really think him an Lesley are the same type
Ben - IxTx -- not sure on this one
Ron Swanson - ISTP, definitely. He's too practical/realistic to be an INTJ or INTP, and I don't see Si/Te.


----------



## lboogy85

There is no way Ron is an INTJ. He's too into fixing things and manliness. ISTPs nicknames are the Mechanics.


----------



## Happy about Nothing.

Leslie Knope: ENFP (Seems like she has some strong tertiary Te though!)

Tom Haverford: ESXP

Ann Perkins: EXFJ

Ron Swanson: ISTJ

April Ludgate: IXTP

Andy Dwyer: XSFP

Jerry Gergich: ISFJ

Donna Meagle: ESFP

Ben Wyatt: IXTJ


----------



## funcoolname

I know INTJs that are very handy and into fixing things.


----------



## lboogy85

funcoolname said:


> I know INTJs that are very handy and into fixing things.


Me too but its not their motivation to be manly and fix things like it is for Ron. When they do fix things it's computers or something of they like and it's to find out how something works.


----------



## lboogy85

Leslie - ENFJ
Ann - ISFJ
Tom - ESTP
April - ISTP
Andy - ENFP
Chris - ESFJ
Ben - INTJ
Jerry - ISFJ
Donna - ESFP
Mark - INFJ
Ron Swanson - ISTP


----------



## aj1023

Only on Season 3, but what I've been able to discern thus far:

Leslie: Probably ESFJ, because her form of intuition seems much more Ne than Ni, and I think she's an Fe user as well as a feeler overall. That being said, I'm not sure if I recall any instances of overt Si use from her. Hmm...

Ann: ISFJ, albeit a relatively extraverted one

Tom: ESTP; probably the easiest character to type

Ron: He really is hard to type; I want to say ISTP but if that were the case one would think he and Tom would get along better. However, that conflict could be more Ron's machismo vs. Tom's metrosexuality. Seems Ni/Se; he could also be INTJ but I think ISTP is slightly more likely.

April: INTP. On that episode where everyone proposes ideas for a new mural or whatever, her idea screamed over-the-top Ne. Her disdain for the inner social circle of the office coupled with her inability to effectively express her feelings for Andy also seems like inferior Fe to me.

Mark: ISTJ. Quietly fulfills his duty and proudly upholds building codes. Seems like a traditionalist overall.

Andy: ESFP. Has lots of Fi and seems to be a very "in the moment" guy overall. His extraverted qualities outweigh his introverted ones.

Ben: I can buy ISTJ or INTJ but he seems more INTJ. Reminds me an awful lot of myself (I'm arguably an IxTJ), for what it's worth.

Chris: ESFJ; there are indeed few differences between he and Leslie.

Jerry: ISFJ. A much quirkier one than Ann, however.

Donna: ESFP


----------



## lenabelle

aj1023 said:


> Only on Season 3, but what I've been able to discern thus far:
> 
> Leslie: Probably ESFJ, because her form of intuition seems much more Ne than Ni, and I think she's an Fe user as well as a feeler overall. That being said, I'm not sure if I recall any instances of overt Si use from her. Hmm...
> 
> Ann: ISFJ, albeit a relatively extraverted one
> 
> Tom: ESTP; probably the easiest character to type
> 
> Ron: He really is hard to type; I want to say ISTP but if that were the case one would think he and Tom would get along better. However, that conflict could be more Ron's machismo vs. Tom's metrosexuality. Seems Ni/Se; he could also be INTJ but I think ISTP is slightly more likely.
> 
> April: INTP. On that episode where everyone proposes ideas for a new mural or whatever, her idea screamed over-the-top Ne. Her disdain for the inner social circle of the office coupled with her inability to effectively express her feelings for Andy also seems like inferior Fe to me.
> 
> Mark: ISTJ. Quietly fulfills his duty and proudly upholds building codes. Seems like a traditionalist overall.
> 
> Andy: ESFP. Has lots of Fi and seems to be a very "in the moment" guy overall. His extraverted qualities outweigh his introverted ones.
> 
> Ben: I can buy ISTJ or INTJ but he seems more INTJ. Reminds me an awful lot of myself (I'm arguably an IxTJ), for what it's worth.
> 
> Chris: ESFJ; there are indeed few differences between he and Leslie.
> 
> Jerry: ISFJ. A much quirkier one than Ann, however.
> 
> Donna: ESFP


Wow, I think every single one of these is spot-on. As an ESFJ myself, I think Leslie reminds me of me after five cups of coffee. She uses Fe to hilarious extremes. To the people who typed her as ENFJ, I don't think her endless new ideas and plans are necessarily characteristic of Ni. I'm constantly making plans as well and involving other people in them. It's a judging trait, and I'd say it might be more characteristic of the ESFJ's tertiary Ne. She demonstrates Si a lot, as she's obsessed with rules, traditions, and status. She has a strong attachment to Pawnee and its people despite how terrible they may be sometimes. The concept of Pawnee being her home is central to the show. That said, I can also see the argument for Ni, so she could go either way. That's the nature of 

I had personally always typed April as ISTP, because I think she and Andy relate with their shared Se (their impulsive marriage, her decision to accept Chris' job offer just to spite Andy). You make a convincing argument for INTP though!

Ben is an INTJ whose normal INTJ confidence has taken a hit due to his previous failures. A lot of Ben and Leslie's arguments during the campaign for city council are classic S vs. N differences. She often fixates on tiny details; he helps her see the big picture.


----------



## aj1023

lenabelle said:


> She demonstrates Si a lot, as she's obsessed with rules, traditions, and status. She has a strong attachment to Pawnee and its people despite how terrible they may be sometimes. The concept of Pawnee being her home is central to the show.


Ah, didn't even think about this. Now I'm fully sold. ESFJ for sure.


----------



## cudibloop

I honestly think Andy is ENFP and not ESFP, dude is way too out there and weird. People seem to assume anyone who's stupid = ESFP, which is telling


----------



## Rafiki

cudibloop said:


> I honestly think Andy is ENFP and not ESFP, dude is way too out there and weird. People seem to assume anyone who's stupid = ESFP, which is telling



I think you're doing the same thing. "Way too out there and weird"... There's no ESFP who is out there and weird? I think that's a question of the person's creative intelligence. He often doesn't comprehend subtext, double-speak, the "other versions" of what people are saying. That's why I went with EsFP... I'd have remembered better earlier


----------



## cudibloop

arsenal92 said:


> I think you're doing the same thing. "Way too out there and weird"... There's no ESFP who is out there and weird? I think that's a question of the person's creative intelligence. He often doesn't comprehend subtext, double-speak, the "other versions" of what people are saying. That's why I went with EsFP... I'd have remembered better earlier


Youre right actually


----------



## cudibloop

Leslie - EXFJ
Ron - ISTP, his occasional nice/sweet moments seem pretty Fe to me
Anne - ISFJ
Tom - ESTP, the way he goes out of his way to charm people and what not seems tert. Fe
Ben - INXJ
Chris - ESFJ
April - I don't think her character is very realistic. One minute she seems ISFP, the next she seems like some type of Ne and/or Ti user


----------



## perfectcircle

SuperunknownVortex said:


> By the way, I'm doing this for fun and because I've enjoyed the television series 'Parks and Recreation'.
> 
> Leslie Knope: ENFJ, E1
> 
> Tom Haverford: ESTP, E3
> 
> Ann Perkins: ESFJ, E9
> 
> Ron Swanson: ESTJ, E8
> 
> April Ludgate: ISFP, E6
> 
> Andy Dwyer: ENFP, E2
> 
> Jerry Gergich: ISFJ, E6
> 
> Donna Meagle: ESFP, E7
> 
> Mark Brendanawicz: ISTP, E7



My only corrections are I think Ann Perkins is a type 2 and introverted, I see occasional neediness and insecurity and also a care-taker attitude in her, and I think Ron Swanson is an ISTP or ESTP, and I think Andy is a type 9 for sure and an ESFP. Also, I think jerry is an E 9, and Ben is an intj type.... 6 or 9 maybe.

Also why is Chris not on this list?!?!? he'd be hard to type.


----------



## CaptSwan

This thread has a very sexual connotation. "Hey baby, wanna play Parts and Recreation?".


----------



## DaMasta

Ron= ISTP Why would you think otherwise?

Leslie= ESFJ Thought she was ENFJ but Ne is obvious.

Andy= ESFP Obvious

Tom= ESFP No comment

Ben= INTJ Ambitious, thinks long term. Awkward in social situations. Logical and shit. Likes Batman, organized.

Ann= IxFJ Seems the type but dont know if Si or Ni.

Mark= ISTJ Just wants to work and be left alone. Kinda boring

Donna= ESTP Girl playa

Jerry= ISFJ Loyal guy, tries to please everyone.

Chris= ENFJ Very in touch with other people's feelings, very spiritual, loves exercising (tertiary Se), inspirational and shit.

April= INTP Very cynical, asocial, spontaneous, creative, ingenious. Dont know why would anyone type her as a dominant Fi. It's hard to offend her and doesnt care much for personal values.


----------



## Rafiki

I second the Ron Swanson ISTP which is correcting what I had said earlier. Ron is not metaphorical in his thinking or speech. See his comments on symbolism in Moby Dick.


----------



## Jason104

ESTP's are more Entrepreneurial than ESFP's and there is a clear difference between Andy and Tom.so Tom is an ESTP

Ann is INFJ in the show and in real life too.

April is an ISTP

Leslie is an ESFJ ..which are sometimes impulsive but are always trying to help people

Ron also an ISTP


----------



## StephMC

I actually think Tom is an ENFJ. Tertiary Se in some ENxJs make them come of as SP, as with Tom. He's definitely Ni/Se or Se/Ni. Ne is pretty absent. He's also a veerryyy different ENFJ than Chris is. Doesn't anyone have that smooth-talking, materialistic, partying, but actually has a lot of huge Ni-type goals ENFJ dude in their lives?


----------



## gracElizabeth

Ron has gotta be an introvert. 
I also don't see April as a feeler, probably INTP? Maybe INTJ, but I think she's rather witty.


----------



## zoetheska

I definitely think that April is an INTP. Ron fits in with a lot of IxTx types, but I think he has the most qualities of Ti-dom, so probably P.


----------



## Rafiki

Nah April ISTP. The dead tone.
@StephMC, I think Chris is an ESFJ. I don't have the mind to give a better support of that, perhaps someone can back me up a sec.


----------



## Raawx

DaMasta said:


> Ron= ISTP Why would you think otherwise?
> 
> Leslie= ESFJ Thought she was ENFJ but Ne is obvious.
> 
> Andy= ESFP Obvious
> 
> Tom= ESFP No comment
> 
> Ben= INTJ Ambitious, thinks long term. Awkward in social situations. Logical and shit. Likes Batman, organized.
> 
> Ann= IxFJ Seems the type but dont know if Si or Ni.
> 
> Mark= ISTJ Just wants to work and be left alone. Kinda boring
> 
> Donna= ESTP Girl playa
> 
> Jerry= ISFJ Loyal guy, tries to please everyone.
> 
> Chris= ENFJ Very in touch with other people's feelings, very spiritual, loves exercising (tertiary Se), inspirational and shit.
> 
> April= INTP Very cynical, asocial, spontaneous, creative, ingenious. Dont know why would anyone type her as a dominant Fi. It's hard to offend her and doesnt care much for personal values.


I really think that Tom is an ESTP; the similarities between him and Donna are numerous. I want to say that Ann is an INFJ, but I'm not quite sure.

Other than those changes, I agree with this 100%.


----------



## Julian Green

Ron- ISTP (Yes, why even ask. He's a fix-it man)

Leslie- ENFJ (Structured leader, outspoken, friendly, full of ideas and has a vision for the future, not wrapped up in details. She is very goal-oriented and always sees possibilities and patterns, not meaningless details)

Andy- ESFP

Tom- ESTP (He is borderline T/F. He's very in touch with his senses, so everything else is a given. He doesn't think things through very well, and tends to make decisions based on his feelings, or how awesome something is, but he also isn't very compassionate and thinks of himself highly)

Ben- INTJ

Ann- xSFJ (Not sure on the E/I. She likes to communicate with people and make friends, but she values privacy... I'm leaning E)

Mark- ISTJ

Donna- ESTP (very similar to Tom. Is a woman player, doesn't appear to be very emotional, likes material things and is a "doer")

Jerry- ISFJ (no questions asked- he's the _most _loyal)

Chris- ESFJ (Doesn't usually come up with new ideas, simply accepts them, focuses on details, his environment, and is very in touch with his senses. Doesn't usually appear to have a "sixth sense" of intuition)

April- INTP (reclusive, imaginative, not apparently emotional at all, very spontaneous)


----------



## Kyurofox

He is. Every time I watch Andy on Parks I see a much more stupid version of me. XD


----------



## The Exception

Here's my stab at it.

Leslie ENFJ
Ron ISTP
April ISTP
Ann IxFJ not sure if more S or N
Tom ESTP
Andy ESFP
Jerry ISFx
Donna ESTP
Chris ESFJ
Ben INTJ


----------



## KraChZiMan

Taking only Socionics and Cognitive Functions in account, and 0% clear of any typism and comparing the characters to plenty of real life representatives of the type, there are my 100% no bs typings, translated into MBTI terms:

Leslie: ENFP
Ron: INTJ
April: ISTP
Ann: ISFJ
Tom: ESTP
Deralphio: ESFP
Andy: ENFP
Jerry: ISFJ
Donna: ESFP
Chris: ENTP
The policeman (Louis C.K. cameo): INFP
Ben: INFJ actor playing INTP


----------



## Raawx

KraChZiMan said:


> Taking only Socionics and Cognitive Functions in account, and 0% clear of any typism and comparing the characters to plenty of real life representatives of the type, there are my 100% no bs typings, translated into MBTI terms:
> 
> Leslie: ENFP
> Ron: INTJ
> April: ISTP
> Ann: ISFJ
> Tom: ESTP
> Deralphio: ESFP
> Andy: ENFP
> Jerry: ISFJ
> Donna: ESFP
> Chris: ENTP
> Ben: INFJ actor playing INTP


Could you explain why? I'm not quite seeing some of these.


----------



## dulcinea

SuperunknownVortex said:


> By the way, I'm doing this for fun and because I've enjoyed the television series 'Parks and Recreation'.
> 
> Leslie Knope: ENFJ, E1
> 
> Tom Haverford: ESTP, E3
> 
> Ann Perkins: ESFJ, E9
> 
> Ron Swanson: ESTJ, E8
> 
> April Ludgate: ISFP, E6
> 
> Andy Dwyer: ENFP, E2
> 
> Jerry Gergich: ISFJ, E6
> 
> Donna Meagle: ESFP, E7
> 
> Mark Brendanawicz: ISTP, E7



I agree with this except I go back and forth as to whether Leslie is an Fe dom or a Te dom. She strikes me as an extroverted thinking type, personally because she's spends much of her time building systems, and seems like she likes doing so.

I also see Ron as more ISTP. He seems like inferior Fe more to me cuz he likes people but doesn't like to admit it lol!

I totally see Andy as ESFP. I have never met an ESFP guy that did not in some way remind me at least a tiny bit of Andy.

But, yeah, like I said I agree with the rest.


----------



## KraChZiMan

Raawx said:


> Could you explain why? I'm not quite seeing some of these.


Which ones would you like to be explained?

Of course you're not seeing some of those. When the thread is set up and running, most people who are dubious about their typings on some characters tend to rely on the public consensus instead of their own reasoning. All of my typings, on the other hand, are 100% from reasoning.


----------



## Raawx

KraChZiMan said:


> Which ones would you like to be explained?
> 
> Of course you're not seeing some of those. When the thread is set up and running, most people who are dubious about their typings on some characters tend to rely on the public consensus instead of their own reasoning. All of my typings, on the other hand, are 100% from reasoning.


Ideally all of them, but specifically:

Leslie as an ENFP; I can see the rationale, but I want to see if it is for the same reasons.
Ron as an INTJ; Not sure I see the reasoning on this one.
Tom an Donna as ESTP and ESFP, respectively; These two were reversed in others typings, Tom strikes me as an ESFP and Donna an ESTP, why would they be switched?
Ann as an ISFJ; I agree with you, how did you come to this conclusion?
Chris as an ENTP; I just don't see it. Is it because of tertiary Fe? Well, now that you mention it.. Actually, I'll wait to see your explanation.
Ben as an INTP; I can't see this one at all. Again, could you explain?

Yeah, I know thats basically all of them. :x


----------



## KraChZiMan

Raawx said:


> Ideally all of them, but specifically:
> 
> Leslie as an ENFP; I can see the rationale, but I want to see if it is for the same reasons.
> Ron as an INTJ; Not sure I see the reasoning on this one.
> Tom an Donna as ESTP and ESFP, respectively; These two were reversed in others typings, Tom strikes me as an ESFP and Donna an ESTP, why would they be switched?
> Ann as an ISFJ; I agree with you, how did you come to this conclusion?
> Chris as an ENTP; I just don't see it. Is it because of tertiary Fe? Well, now that you mention it.. Actually, I'll wait to see your explanation.
> Ben as an INTP; I can't see this one at all. Again, could you explain?
> 
> Yeah, I know thats basically all of them. :x


I included the completely unnecessary illustrative photos as well, because otherwise this post might look scary to read.










*Leslie as ENFP*: I can see the Ne-Te loop in work. Te adds a quality of being a hard-working woman, which is channeled through Ne, aka. constant brainstorming, adapting to the challenges ahead of her all by herself and preferring approaches that are not naturally or traditionally followed in her position. Fi adds the sentimental attachment to Pawnee as a abstract, subjective concept in her head (Fi), instead of looking at Pawnee as strictly a place she can call home, and a small community of people that contains her social circle (Fe). You can see Fi valuing in the episodes where she had a trial over having relations with Ben, and for a long time she didn't understand "what is wrong in loving somebody?" over the logical claim that romantic relations with superiors indicates to corruption in a government building. ENFJ, as a Ti-dual seeking type would be much more quicker to find ways how to compromise this kind of relationship in a way that it does not violate that principle.










*Ron as INTJ:* Ron puts very high confidence in his (somewhat) intelligent observations. Ron has the lethargic and apathetic attitude that is very common to Ni-Doms. Overindulging in his hunt for single ladies and unhealthy food is a poor attempt to repress his Se. Occasional overindulging in sensory pleasures in ways which seems exaggerated and out-of-place to others is very common trait of INxJ's. The sarcastic attitude clearly displays the irony where a keen fan of Ayn Rand's ideology is put on a government job. ISTP's Ti-valuing would find spending time and energy to work on a higher position for an institution you don't even respect to be incredibly stupid, since ISTP's need to live as "my life, my rules", not as "I don't care about my position, as long as it grants me personal power that I can use in my benefit".










*Tom as ESTP:* He matches the classical values of Beta Quadra, meaning a Se-Fe valuing person, that easily conforms to the social conventions in his workplace (Fe) but behaves within the mainframe of his subjective reasonings that explain to him why the things are the way they are. Very action oriented, prefers to delegate responsibility and spend his time on more interesting things (ESTP trait) instead of taking full responsibilty and still spending time on more interesting things (ESFP trait). Donna as ESFP also relates to these points. It's clearly to be seen how Donna has a more dominating personal influence than Tom, since ESFP's use personal influence much more than ESTP's, who instead of personal influence rely on engineering a successful image of themselves. ESTP's also have a much more salesman-like attitude, believing that every short-term goal is possible when the right method is followed, while ESFP's have great subjective overview on how social dynamics work, where they belong, and reject the Fe-Ti based "success can be defined in simple keywords, actions and certain looks" attitude.










*Ann as ISFJ:* Introverted sensing valuing person definitely. Practices a certain humbleness and carefulness, avoids being forced to make quick decisions. A sort of desire to not be in the spotlight, yet to be in the first row of watching others to be in the spotlight. Sets a certain importance to gut feelings, which is a good Si indicator , as in "this does not feel right, we shouldn't do it", "it's not the right time for this", "the two of them just make a really cute couple!". A really sharp common sense that that notices and processes smaller details faster than others.










*Chris as ENTP:* ESFJ is of same quadra and functions as ENTP, but I can in many cases see how Ti is more dominant in his Ti-Fe axis. Once again, the more dominant Ti in the function stack refers to adherence to certain subjective logical mainframe (Ti), and seeing this of more important than preserving beneficial and purposeful relations within his social circle (Fe). For example, Chris is adhering to an eccentric health-freak lifestyle as a necessary ritual for maintaining optimism and positive mindset, instead of following healthy lifestyle just for feeling physically fit. This refers to a weak Si, and strong Ne-Ti combo. He has a rather unnatural optimism about him that comes from his personal convictions to "stay happy", not from being whole-heartedly happy. This is demonstrated by his occasional very sharp criticism and subtle hints of irony ("This is literally - the best idea I have ever heard", then saying "Didn't you realize that it sounds incredibly boring!"). Being Ne-Dominant results in endless brainstorming capability and great control over the flow of mental energy. ESFJ's are much more down-to-earth and sober-minded people than is head-in-the-clouds-"I just literally had the best idea of all the times!"-Chris.

Also, if you don't believe that ENTP's can be expressive people who are good at filling others with enthusiasm, check out this video from an ENTP videoblogger, who has very similar behavior and mannerisms to Chris:


* *





















*Ben as INTP: *This one is tricky, because unlike the obvious INTP character Mark, there are no 100% clear INTP traits to Ben. He has unusually great confidence in his insights, and holds a weak amount of Se that he sometimes gives in to, but at the same time he also has a brilliant subjective logic (has not been a campaign mananger before, but makes up a necessary reasoning needed to instruct Leslie based on observations and previous knowledge) and Ne to still hold a good brainstorming capability, that he utilizes in directed, purposeful manner whenever Leslie is in grave danger due to rash decisions. The actor could be a sure INFJ, but character is intended to be an INTP.


----------



## Raawx

@KraChZiMan

You certainly make some very convincing arguments. I'm not sure if I have any counterarguments as of now, but I'll certainly keep your insights in mind when I finish the rest of this season.

Anyways, I applaud you for your extensive effort, and rationalized explanations.


----------



## KraChZiMan

Raawx said:


> @_KraChZiMan_
> 
> You certainly make some very convincing arguments. I'm not sure if I have any counterarguments as of now, but I'll certainly keep your insights in mind when I finish the rest of this season.
> 
> Anyways, I applaud you for your extensive effort, and rationalized explanations.


Thanks! roud:


----------



## laura palmer

Leslie - ENFJ (I think she is the most ENFJ character ever)
Ann - ISFJ
Tom - ESTP
April - INFP ( I think april is a feeler, but she covers it with deadpan/sarcasum)
Andy - ESFP (very bubbly?)
Chris - ESFJ
Ben - INTJ
Jerry - ISFJ
Donna - ESFP
Mark - ISTP
Ron - INTJ
So happy I saw this thread! I always see myself as half leslie and half april...


----------



## Mcblahflooper94

Leslie - Always thought of her as an ENFP. Might be ENFJ now. ENFPs are more chill than Leslie
Ann - ISFJ
Tom - ESTP... yeah... 
April - INxP I feel like you'd have to know April more to know for sure. That being said, April's personality is super freakin attractive.
Andy - ESFP yup
Chris - ESFJ yup
Ben - ISTJ, maybe INTJ. 
Jerry - ISFJ
Donna - Donna is a feeler. An extrovert. I'd need to know more to know her sensing/intuition, but she seems like she's an extroverted feeler. 
Mark - ISFP 
Ron - ISTP. Very, very ISTP. *He is so laid back that he seems like he has a code of not give a single shit.*​


----------



## Krig

Ron: ISTP itself, he reminds me my father
Leslie: ENFP. She's not a Fe dominant. She's full of ideas and enthusiasm (Ne), is sentimental (Fi), commanding and organized (Te)
Ann: ISFJ
Chris: Ne dominant. I say ENTP because he has a strong Fe but I don't see Te
Donna: ESFP
Jerry: ISFJ
Andy: Not easy... He behave like a child, I think he's an intuitive withOUT Se. He likes imagination, to buying random and useless stuff, he doesn't like physical pleasure (contrary to Donna and Tom), in fact he lived in a tend for months, his house is a mess and he eats on frisbees. He likes to impersonate an FBI agent and making role games with April. Maybe he's an ENFP.
April: Inferior Fe I think. INTP, maybe.
Ben: not sure if he's Ti or Ni dominant, but he seems an inferior Se. Maybe INTJ with loop?


----------



## ilovembti

Ron is definitely an INTJ(with a couple of entj tendencies). Leslie is very much an ESFJ.


----------



## Rafiki

Ron is istp he hates anything metaphorical
and very much subscribes only to his own logic and not that of any external standard


----------



## Rafiki

Chris as ENTP could be one of the more brilliant insights. What about ESTP?


----------



## Rafiki

Chris has very specific demands
I think he's an Ti/Fe (or Fe/Ti) and Si/Ne person
so NTP or SFJ
ENTP
ESFJ


I suppose he serves himself first @KraChZiMan
really good call
im sold on ENTP


----------



## Rafiki

anyone else think Rashida Jones is bleh
and her character here (Perkins) and her character in the office (filipelli) are boring
blehhh


----------



## Rafiki

Updated List now that I understand functions more
i was silly and over-confident before so let's see what i got now


Leslie - ENFJ (1w2)
Ann - ISFJ (6w5, or 9w1)
Tom - ES*F*P (3w4)
April - ISFP, or ISTP (6w5, or 9w8)
Andy - ESFP, or ENFP (7w6, or 2w3)
Chris - ENTP (1w9, not sure) (thank you @_KraChZiMan_)
Ben - INTJ (5w6, 6w5)
Jerry - ISFJ (6w5, or 9w1)
Donna - ES*T*P (7w8)
Mark - INTP (5w4)
Ron Swanson - ISTP (8w9)
Jean-Ralphio - ESFP (7w6)



Can people make arguments for Andy's N over S, and Ben's P over J?


----------



## an absurd man

pancaketreehouse said:


> anyone else think Rashida Jones is bleh
> and her character here (Perkins) and her character in the office (filipelli) are boring
> blehhh


Nah I actually find Ann attractive and funny, and April too, though in entirely different ways.


----------



## leigha

Yeah, I can't see Ben being anything other than IxTJ.



justforthespark said:


> There is no way Ben is an ENFP. Textbook INTJ.
> 
> As for Leslie, I've seen the case made for ESFJ and ENFJ, but I still believe she is an ENFP. She has Ne everywhere, and I see more Fi than Fe. Fi can be kind and loving. Feeling types are interpersonal by nature. Ne+Fi+Te+Si = Leslie Knope. Her tritype is definitely 137, but I couldn't say for sure what her core type is (probably 1w2 so/sp or 7w6 so/sx - I can't see 3w2 being her core, but I believe it's in her tritype)


Meh. I can understand the case for ENFJ, but she _screams_ J to me. She loves planning and structure, and organizing is her middle name. She's very goal-oriented and extremely decisive to the point of stubbornness, and it takes a lot for her to change her mind. Remember the park? She pretty much came up with the idea on the spot and she carried it out, never changing her mind about it even when the odds were completely against her. Why? Because she had already made up her mind that that's what she wanted to do. I could be wrong, but the fact that she's a J seems obvious to me.


----------



## Kitfool

justforthespark said:


> There is no way Ben is an ENFP. Textbook INTJ.
> 
> As for Leslie, I've seen the case made for ESFJ and ENFJ, but I still believe she is an ENFP. She has Ne everywhere, and I see more Fi than Fe. Fi can be kind and loving. Feeling types are interpersonal by nature. Ne+Fi+Te+Si = Leslie Knope. Her tritype is definitely 137, but I couldn't say for sure what her core type is (probably 1w2 so/sp or 7w6 so/sx - I can't see 3w2 being her core, but I believe it's in her tritype)


I can definitely see her using the functions of ENFP. She usually acts like a stereotypical Fe user but she can be very effusive which I associate more with Fi, not sure if that is accurate or not, but that's how I see it. She definitely seems more Te than Ti as well, but definitely a feeler so I guess developed tert Te is a good possibility...She just acts like such a judger.


----------



## Kitfool

Oh yeah and I personally think Leslie is 127, not 137, but 137 would be my next choice.


----------



## Raawx

justforthespark said:


> There is no way Ben is an ENFP. Textbook INTJ.
> 
> As for Leslie, I've seen the case made for ESFJ and ENFJ, but I still believe she is an ENFP. She has Ne everywhere, and I see more Fi than Fe. Fi can be kind and loving. Feeling types are interpersonal by nature. Ne+Fi+Te+Si = Leslie Knope. Her tritype is definitely 137, but I couldn't say for sure what her core type is (probably 1w2 so/sp or 7w6 so/sx - I can't see 3w2 being her core, but I believe it's in her tritype)


She isn't and ENFP though...


----------



## galactic collision

Raawx said:


> She isn't and ENFP though...


A compelling argument.


----------



## Raawx

justforthespark said:


> A compelling argument.


I've been known for them.


----------



## Adena

As much as I'd love to claim Leslie as my own, she's a Si/Ne user ("New times are great too, but there's just something about _old _times..."), and she's a total Fe dom. So yeah, I'd say ESFJ, not ENFP. She just have a great Ne use!


----------



## Deity

Interesting.


----------



## Pressed Flowers

Thoughts on Chris? After the Trial of Leslie episode I have officially decided that I may detest him.


----------



## Dangerose

alittlebear said:


> Thoughts on Chris? After the Trial of Leslie episode I have officially decided that I may detest him.


I kinda adore him. He is _literally_ the only reason I am inspired to eat healthily and exercise. 
Actually, I bet Si is involved somewhere due to his ruthless adherence to rules. Maybe his inferior though...I guess I could see him as an ENTP, maybe in some sort of Ne-Fe loop.
I've heard ENFJ too, which I can see (especially as he gives off a similar vibe as an ENFJ acquaintance of mine), but I'm not sure if I'm buying it.


----------



## galactic collision

I've heard ENTP and ESFJ for Chris. I think ENTP is more likely. There must be a lot of Ne on the Parks writing staff.


----------



## leigha

justforthespark said:


> I've heard ENTP and ESFJ for Chris. I think ENTP is more likely. There must be a lot of Ne on the Parks writing staff.


Why do you think so? I feel like ESFJ is the obvious choice, but I'm interested in hearing your reason.


----------



## Pressed Flowers

I actually can see him as Fe-dom, and ESFJ makes sense to me. I admittedly can get really... tense and purposefully excited and bouncy even when I'm not on the inside like he does. I was mostly just curious if his way of dealing with emotions _was_ Fe, since he seems (to me) to shapes his emotions and actions based on how he feels they should be as opposed to how the group feels, how other people would want him to act (Chris seems totally oblivious to the desires of others sometimes)


----------



## Adena

I still need to watch the final episode, but I don't feel like crying.


----------



## galactic collision

alittlebear said:


> I actually can see him as Fe-dom, and ESFJ makes sense to me. I admittedly can get really... tense and purposefully excited and bouncy even when I'm not on the inside like he does. I was mostly just curious if his way of dealing with emotions _was_ Fe, since he seems (to me) to shapes his emotions and actions based on how he feels they should be as opposed to how the group feels, how other people would want him to act (Chris seems totally oblivious to the desires of others sometimes)


This is why I don't think he is a Fe-dom. His Fe seems forced, like he's using it but can't quite figure out how it works, in a way that seems like lower Fe. That's why imo he's a more likely ENTP than ESFJ, because he seems more tertiary Fe than Fe first.


----------



## Parrot

justforthespark said:


> This is why I don't think he is a Fe-dom. His Fe seems forced, like he's using it but can't quite figure out how it works, in a way that seems like lower Fe. That's why imo he's a more likely ENTP than ESFJ, because he seems more tertiary Fe than Fe first.


Instead of saying forced, I'd say it comes naturally from the actor. I believe Andy is an ESFP being played by Chris Pratt, ESTP. Besides, ESFPs can be really outgoing and caring. What may look like Fe is probably just excitement being generated by Se and positive Fi. Any Ne we see is probably just the writers forcing it out of the character. When he sings or does anything creative, he mostly focuses on sensory concepts.

Moving on to the other characters, I must first say they are all kind of a hybrid mix of people who don't actually exist. They are caricatures so finding an exact match is impossible. It is entertaining however, to suggest what they resemble the most.

Leslie Knope- ESFJ. Her Fe is greatly supported by Ne as she thinks of ideas that would make everyone happy and expects everyone to go along with them. Her ideas are off the wall, often, as the writers/Poehler likely are Ne users. Her Si is seen by her general unwillingness to change certain things, attention to detail, photographic memory, and loyalty to Pawnee.

Ben Wyatt- Adam Scott plays Ben Wyatt, and both are INTJs. Ni blasts and Te judgments of the town are his shtick. He also has his Fi side that shows his passions and how he cares for others. The writers would also have us believe that INTJ-ESFJ is a great relationship.

April Ludgate-Dwyer: INxP. The show's writers really never makes up their mind. Aubrey Plaza strikes me as an INTP (although INFPs might want her too.) If anything, she is a conflicted individual that uses both Ti & Fi equally, which is not actually what a healthy person does. This is obvious as she has trouble connecting with other people. Once again, if she is INTP, I'm not sure an ESFP is the best partner. The show makes it work but real life is different.

Gary Gurgich- ISFJ. Strong Si loyalty and Fe connection. ISFJ pushover caricature.

Tom Haverford- ESTP. Opportunistic Se dom with Ti tendencies. However, his low self esteem makes him overcompensate, as a narcissist with stronger Fe. He's a submissive ESTP in an Se-Fe loop. 

Donna Meagle- She and Tom get along well, as she is ISTP. The episode where April determines that Donna's animal is a cat is the best example of why she is this type.

Ron Swanson- The biggest caricature character. Ultimately, however, he is an ISTJ. Nick Offerman is an ISTJ and he is just playing an extreme version of himself.

Ann Perkins- xNFJ. She represents the carryover from "The Office" where they had awkward humor dry humor which Ni users love. She connects with Leslie using Fe but they have their main issues when their Si-Ne vs Ni-Se collides. I would guess she favors introversion, but the show really makes it hit or miss.

Chris Traeger- Also ENFJ. It is why he and Ann get along. His Tertiary Se is seen in his healthy lifestyle, and he seems to favor that over his auxiliary Ni.

I love the show and I've watched every episode. That being said, most of these characters are pretty unbalanced, cognitively.


----------



## Dangerose

I don't feel that you can say 'these two types' don't make a good couple. It's more about actual personality than personality type. I also think Ben is an INTP. I'd be interested to hear INTJ explained, though, as the introverted thinkers elude me a bit.


----------



## Fern

Oswin said:


> I don't feel that you can say 'these two types' don't make a good couple. It's more about actual personality than personality type. I also think Ben is an INTP. I'd be interested to hear INTJ explained, though, as the introverted thinkers elude me a bit.


Yeah, I always thought of Leslie and Ben as a prime example of a fairly healthy ESFJ-INTP pairing with mutual respect.


----------



## Morn

aj1023 said:


> Ron: He really is hard to type; I want to say ISTP but if that were the case one would think he and Tom would get along better. However, that conflict could be more Ron's machismo vs. Tom's metrosexuality. Seems Ni/Se; he could also be INTJ but I think ISTP is slightly more likely.





pancaketreehouse said:


> Ron Swanson- INTJ. I think he's actually reasonably easy to catch, especially watching him with an intj lens. He DOES actually prefer structure and sticking to plans and likes to be on top of things, however his seemingly "SP" laid-back at work attitude is tricky. His face reads Ni as if he's ALWAYS analyzing and searching for reason in things. His Te in being a boss is existent, but definitely second to his introversion.



Ron could be an INTJ. The fact that he's a government hating person who actually works in government is behaviour that could easily come from an INTJ.
INTJs are practical people, he may hate everything his job stands for but at the end of the day he's a small town and needs to eat. His laid back work attitude is how he shows his contempt for his job, INTJs can not easily be apathetic. INTJs also value competency above all else, so having a laid back attitude to a job would be an INTJs idea of a huge insult. 






> Ben: I can buy ISTJ or INTJ but he seems more INTJ. Reminds me an awful lot of myself (I'm arguably an IxTJ), for what it's worth.


He could be a INTJ but I suspect INTP. He seems to lack the determination and drive of a INTJ. Everything he's done such as trying to be mayor has just sort of fallen to him because of the lack of abilities of people around him rather than his own drive. Although that could also simply make him a reluctant INTJ who doesn't really want to be mayor but feels compelled to do so because somebody needs to do the job right.


----------



## Rafiki

@Morn
i actually changed my view
i think he's more of a n ISTP
I think hois decisions come from his personal view of how things work
his "J-ness" comes from his dominant function being introverted thinking
i haven't watched teh show in a bit so i can't support it too much, but he's very minimalistic and concrete
the one example i believe i cited (and recite here) is his description of Moby Dick (a famously symbolic book) as just about a whale:
"metaphors? I hate metaphors, that's why my favorite book is moby dick, no frou-frou symbolism, just a good simple tale about a man who hates an animal"


----------



## Ominously

I wish people could explain more why April is an INTP or ISTP possibly. She's my favorite character so.... yeah. :frustrating:


----------



## Ninjaws

dead wander said:


> I wish people could explain more why April is an INTP or ISTP possibly. She's my favorite character so.... yeah. :frustrating:


Ti shines through in the "everything is pointless" stuff. She isn't as much of an Se user as Ron (ISTP), who is obsessed with meat.
Her trolling kind of shows Ne. Also, her lack of facial expressions are a sign of either an Fi user or an Fe-inferior.


----------



## Pressed Flowers

Any thoughts on Diane?


----------



## ahopster

I love this show and I've realised that there are an unusually high number of FJs and TPs here, it might sound strange but theoretically they're the most instantly likable people because they both have Extraverted Feeling in their function stack. With TPs it's more subconscious but it still is in use, likeability in a character is a very important factor in finding them funny and Fe allows this. Introverted Feeling has many incredible pros but the feelings are directed towards a few select people while with Fe they are directed towards almost everyone. It also reinforces group harmony within a large group which is important to make it more believable that the whole group is getting on, maybe with a much smaller cast of about 4 max. they all would be FPs and TJs and it would work fine. So here we see the "serious" characters, the people i've noticed aren't the ones constantly being funny are TJs and FPs, they're the people added to create believability in the group so that they're not all absolutely mental!

Leslie Knope = ENFJ (lot of the humour based on her idealism so not an ESFJ)

Tom Swanson = ISTP (lot of humour based on how different he is to Leslie which we see here as well, i don't think he could have been any other type)

Andy Dywer = ESTP (could be ESFP but he's really bad with realising other people's emotions)

April Ludgate = INTP (So close to being an ISTP, but we've seen how liberal she can be with the 2 boyfiends thing for example that shows how open she is to new ideas)

Tom Haverford = ESTP (couldn't have been anything else, for some reason i thought he was ENTP right at the start but that's because the actor is in real life so i just thought he would be the same)

Donna Meagle = ESFJ (Don't know her that well)

Ann Perkins = ENFP (nice character, but she's not completely mental. Normally ENFPs would be a bit wacky but they're not instantly likeable people necessarily so the producers made her a lot more serious than your average ENFP)

Mark Brendanawicz = ESTJ (strong attention to detail with Si which is useful for planning, wants to stick to the rules as well. Quite cutting with his criticisms that he doesn't water down showing Te and he's actually very serious)


----------



## Ninjaws

ahopster said:


> I love this show and I've realised that there are an unusually high number of FJs and TPs here, it might sound strange but theoretically they're the most instantly likable people because they both have Extraverted Feeling in their function stack. With TPs it's more subconscious but it still is in use, likeability in a character is a very important factor in finding them funny and Fe allows this. Introverted Feeling has many incredible pros but the feelings are directed towards a few select people while with Fe they are directed towards almost everyone. It also reinforces group harmony within a large group which is important to make it more believable that the whole group is getting on, maybe with a much smaller cast of about 4 max. they all would be FPs and TJs and it would work fine. So here we see the "serious" characters, the people i've noticed aren't the ones constantly being funny are TJs and FPs, they're the people added to create believability in the group so that they're not all absolutely mental!
> 
> Leslie Knope = ENFJ (lot of the humour based on her idealism so not an ESFJ)
> 
> Tom Swanson = ISTP (lot of humour based on how different he is to Leslie which we see here as well, i don't think he could have been any other type)
> 
> Andy Dywer = ESTP (could be ESFP but he's really bad with realising other people's emotions)
> 
> April Ludgate = INTP (So close to being an ISTP, but we've seen how liberal she can be with the 2 boyfiends thing for example that shows how open she is to new ideas)
> 
> Tom Haverford = ESTP (couldn't have been anything else, for some reason i thought he was ENTP right at the start but that's because the actor is in real life so i just thought he would be the same)
> 
> Donna Meagle = ESFJ (Don't know her that well)
> 
> Ann Perkins = ENFP (nice character, but she's not completely mental. Normally ENFPs would be a bit wacky but they're not instantly likeable people necessarily so the producers made her a lot more serious than your average ENFP)
> 
> Mark Brendanawicz = ESTJ (strong attention to detail with Si which is useful for planning, wants to stick to the rules as well. Quite cutting with his criticisms that he doesn't water down showing Te and he's actually very serious)



His name is Ron Swanson, and he is an ISTJ. He sticks to what is known (same barber for years) and dislikes change (doesn't want to go hunting with women because that's not how it has always been). Just because he likes food and sex doesn't mean he is an Se user.


----------



## galactic collision

ahopster said:


> Ann Perkins = ENFP (nice character, but she's not completely mental. Normally ENFPs would be a bit wacky but they're not instantly likeable people necessarily so the producers made her a lot more serious than your average ENFP)


oh boy


----------



## ahopster

justforthespark said:


> oh boy


This is only theory of what would be more likely. Introverted Feeling is so important as well, if it wasn't for FPs we'd have a much less well developed sense of what is right and wrong, it would be so basic! The human race would have to rely on ISTJs and INTJs as the best people to create a sense of good and bad, God forbid what a world that would be like to live in!

I am so grateful for everything the FPs have done, they are deep down in theory the nicest group out of the last 2 letter combinations. Their deep knowing of how something makes them feel isn't repressed in favour of Te like with TJs, there aren't feeling judgements made constantly so the feeling does not have time to be internalized and vividly remembered unlike FJs surprisingly who can be awful people because they are easily swayed by the external world. I don't even want to mention TPs in all this. 

One of the only problems along with sometimes passive agressive tendencies (but TPs aren't that much better) that I wanted to point out, was that it is an Introverted function so it's concealed a lot to everyone unfortunately because it is so well developed as the person has spent so much time refining their morals in their mind, that they don't want to share them with just everyone until they can be sure the person is nice. 

Producers want people to be hooked straight away when watching Parks and Recreation, they want people to instantly think "that guy is a legend", or "what a cool person", because the feelings (how a connection is formed between character and viewer) are being extraverted. The niceness even being emitted by ISTPs like Ron subconsciously are outwardly, while the niceness of feelings for TJs and FPs is being internalised which makes it more sophisticated but not clear to the viewers.


----------



## Ominously

I think Ron Swanson uses Se AND Si. He's quite the confusing one. He could be an ISTP or ISTJ.

Si: Um... that one camping episode when he got shot. Season 2 I think? Yeah... but anyways he said that it was always a "tradition" to camp with men ONLY, so he wasn't really open to idea (Weak Ne?) of letting the ladies of the Park and Rec department join. 

Si: He always goes to the SAME (once again, pretty traditional which would probably indicate Si) restaurant, and in some episode (???)... when the restaurant closed, he was pretty disappointed.

Se: He loves meat! .... Nothing else to about that.

(Also?) Se: Tammy 2 would manipulate Ron (she used lots of Fe, I think), so he would kind of just... go in without even thinking in situations with Tammy and act SO impulsive. Could this be Se?


The thing I'm not so sure is if he uses Te or Ti. I haven't really analyzed him THAT much when it comes to these functions, but he COULD be an Ti user.


(This descriptions are kind of vague so... yeah. sowwy.)


----------



## galactic collision

ahopster said:


> This is only theory of what would be more likely. Introverted Feeling is so important as well, if it wasn't for FPs we'd have a much less well developed sense of what is right and wrong, it would be so basic! The human race would have to rely on ISTJs and INTJs as the best people to create a sense of good and bad, God forbid what a world that would be like to live in!
> 
> I am so grateful for everything the FPs have done, they are deep down in theory the nicest group out of the last 2 letter combinations. Their deep knowing of how something makes them feel isn't repressed in favour of Te like with TJs, there aren't feeling judgements made constantly so the feeling does not have time to be internalized and vividly remembered unlike FJs surprisingly who can be awful people because they are easily swayed by the external world. I don't even want to mention TPs in all this.
> 
> One of the only problems along with sometimes passive agressive tendencies (but TPs aren't that much better) that I wanted to point out, was that it is an Introverted function so it's concealed a lot to everyone unfortunately because it is so well developed as the person has spent so much time refining their morals in their mind, that they don't want to share them with just everyone until they can be sure the person is nice.
> 
> Producers want people to be hooked straight away when watching Parks and Recreation, they want people to instantly think "that guy is a legend", or "what a cool person", because the feelings (how a connection is formed between character and viewer) are being extraverted. The niceness even being emitted by ISTPs like Ron subconsciously are outwardly, while the niceness of feelings for TJs and FPs is being internalised which makes it more sophisticated but not clear to the viewers.


Ann Perkins is not an ENFP. She is _maybe_ an ISFP. 

Some FPs are nice. Some are not. Some FJs are nice. Some are not. Some TPs are nice. Some are not. Some TJs are nice. Some are not. MBTI doesn't measure which types are the nicest or most likeable. However, Feeling types (xxFx) all tend to be more likely to be consistently "nice" since their dominant/auxilary feeling function (Fe or Fi) is all about what is the most acceptable values-based judgment to make, and typically values-based judgments are interpersonal by nature because most values concern people. 

Fi is an introverted function, but it is present nonetheless. I don't think you can argue that if you put an INFP and an INTP in the same room, their Fi and Ti respectively will be quite visible and it won't be difficult to parse apart which is which. Introverted doesn't mean invisible.

I think you have a somewhat simplistic view of the way functions work. Then again, I think many do - I've seen lots and lots of things about how (for example) "ENTPs are nicer than ENFPs" because ENTPs have Fe where ENFPs have Fi and Te. This isn't functions math. There is no equation to finding out who will be more likeable. 

And I'm saying this without taking offense, because I know you don't mean anything malicious toward Fi users or anyone else. I'm also not taking offense because I just don't think that you're right.

But for the record - and this is probably a bad time to say it, as I'm not giving a very good example of this right now - one thing many of my friends have told me is that they liked me immediately, and that I make a great first impression. So there's a personal example for you. A small sample size and maybe I'm a bit biased, but hey. Just a little bit of proof that us ENFPs may have a bit of the likeability factor. (Also, there is nothing unlikeable about Ann Perkins. I would love to be the same personality type as her, because she's a beautiful tropical fish, but I'm not. She's not an ENFP.)


----------



## Kitfool

Yeah Ann is kind of the anti ENFP. She is very blatantly an IFJ.


----------



## ahopster

justforthespark said:


> Ann Perkins is not an ENFP. She is _maybe_ an ISFP.
> 
> Some FPs are nice. Some are not. Some FJs are nice. Some are not. Some TPs are nice. Some are not. Some TJs are nice. Some are not. MBTI doesn't measure which types are the nicest or most likeable. However, Feeling types (xxFx) all tend to be more likely to be consistently "nice" since their dominant/auxilary feeling function (Fe or Fi) is all about what is the most acceptable values-based judgment to make, and typically values-based judgments are interpersonal by nature because most values concern people.
> 
> Fi is an introverted function, but it is present nonetheless. I don't think you can argue that if you put an INFP and an INTP in the same room, their Fi and Ti respectively will be quite visible and it won't be difficult to parse apart which is which. Introverted doesn't mean invisible.
> 
> I think you have a somewhat simplistic view of the way functions work. Then again, I think many do - I've seen lots and lots of things about how (for example) "ENTPs are nicer than ENFPs" because ENTPs have Fe where ENFPs have Fi and Te. This isn't functions math. There is no equation to finding out who will be more likeable.
> 
> And I'm saying this without taking offense, because I know you don't mean anything malicious toward Fi users or anyone else. I'm also not taking offense because I just don't think that you're right.
> 
> But for the record - and this is probably a bad time to say it, as I'm not giving a very good example of this right now - one thing many of my friends have told me is that they liked me immediately, and that I make a great first impression. So there's a personal example for you. A small sample size and maybe I'm a bit biased, but hey. Just a little bit of proof that us ENFPs may have a bit of the likeability factor. (Also, there is nothing unlikeable about Ann Perkins. I would love to be the same personality type as her, because she's a beautiful tropical fish, but I'm not. She's not an ENFP.)


I haven't said all of these things as absolute and unchanging. I've created these ideas based on my knowledge of cognitive functions. I'm sure there are loads of exceptions to what I suggested and I acknowledged that by saying this is only theory of what is more likely to happen, I.E there is no practical evidence to back this up so I could be wrong completely. 

I don't think I have a basic understanding of cognitive functions, just because I don't mention after every idea there may be exceptions. I mentioned that at the start so it would be a waste of time to continually say this. I'm also wasn't even talking about niceness in the original comment, I was talking about instant likeability, I think FJs and TPs are more likely to be instantly likeable, but likability built up over a longer amount of times, I think FPs certainly have the upper hand along with TJs.

I don't see how I'm being malicious towards FPs, seriously? By saying that I think that they're not as likely to be instantly likeable in my opinion, I don't see how that's malicious, it's not like I've accused these people as being murders.


----------



## ahopster

ahopster said:


> This is only theory of what would be more likely.


Here is that bit just in case you missed it.


----------



## galactic collision

ahopster said:


> I haven't said all of these things as absolute and unchanging. I've created these ideas based on my knowledge of cognitive functions. I'm sure there are loads of exceptions to what I suggested and I acknowledged that by saying this is only theory of what is more likely to happen, I.E there is no practical evidence to back this up so I could be wrong completely.
> 
> I don't think I have a basic understanding of cognitive functions, just because I don't mention after every idea there may be exceptions. I mentioned that at the start so it would be a waste of time to continually say this.
> 
> I don't see how I'm being malicious towards FPs, seriously? By saying that I think that they're not as likely to be instantly likeable in my opinion, I don't see how that's malicious, it's not like I've accused these people as being murders.


I didn't say you were being malicious toward anyone. I said "I know you don't mean anything malicious toward Fi users or anyone else." As in, I know you're not being malicious and that saying malicious things is not your intent. Perhaps I should have changed my wording, but I wasn't expecting it to get nitpicked like this. Why is there not a word for malicious-lite? A word that carries the same meaning as malicious without the connotation of murder or intense cruelty behind it. This is a personality typing website. It's pretty hard to be straight up cruel on here. Although I have seen some people toe the line.



> there is no practical evidence to back this up so I could be wrong completely.


Picking this part out because this is what I found to be most problematic with your argument. There was no evidence backing up many of your claims. 

It's funny, though - we've just hit the difference between Ti and Te straight on the head. And now I feel this talk is going nowhere. I demand real-world examples, and you have no need for them - it's all in the game of speculation.

I'm all for speculation, but I don't like seeing claims with no evidence backing them up.

But if you just want to speculate, go ahead. I can tell you with certainty, though, that Ann Perkins is not an ENFP.


----------



## ahopster

justforthespark said:


> I didn't say you were being malicious toward anyone. I said "I know you don't mean anything malicious toward Fi users or anyone else." As in, I know you're not being malicious and that saying malicious things is not your intent. Perhaps I should have changed my wording, but I wasn't expecting it to get nitpicked like this. Why is there not a word for malicious-lite? A word that carries the same meaning as malicious without the connotation of murder or intense cruelty behind it. This is a personality typing website. It's pretty hard to be straight up cruel on here. Although I have seen some people toe the line.
> 
> 
> 
> Picking this part out because this is what I found to be most problematic with your argument. There was no evidence backing up many of your claims.
> 
> It's funny, though - we've just hit the difference between Ti and Te straight on the head. And now I feel this talk is going nowhere. I demand real-world examples, and you have no need for them - it's all in the game of speculation.
> 
> I'm all for speculation, but I don't like seeing claims with no evidence backing them up.
> 
> But if you just want to speculate, go ahead. I can tell you with certainty, though, that Ann Perkins is not an ENFP.


It's just an explanation that I suggested for why there are an unusually high number of TPs and FJs in these sorts of comedies. I wasn't nitpicking anything intentionally, I was trying to defend myself.


----------



## Fuzzystorm

This show is hilarious! Recently started watching it and just started season three, so based on what I've watched so far:

Leslie Knope: ESFJ. Leslie as ExxJ is pretty obvious; I can possibly understand an argument for Ne-dom in the first season, but by the second she solidifies pretty well into a strong judging, take-charge kind of personality. She likes to take immediate action to work toward accomplishment and doesn't really live for sensations or experiences (ruling out Pe-dom). She's not ENFJ; Ne is still blatant even if it's not dominant. Very quirky, can be "out-there" and always has plenty of ideas on how to improve Pawnee. She doesn't have any sort of inner vision; she mentions occasionally she'd eventually like to be city manager, or U.S. President, but these are more "in-the-moment" musings than actual goals for which she's taking steps to achieve. She's much more about improving current problems or working on current projects (Si).

Ann Perkins: ISFJ. Definitely think she's aux-Fe, or at least uses Fe. I don't think she's Fi at all; she's very open about her feelings and mentions a few times how "nice it is to talk with Leslie" whenever something's wrong in her relationships.

Ron Swanson strikes me ISTP, actually. I know he's often typed as ISTJ, but I think he uses Se. Some of his attempts to comfort other characters (awkward pat on the shoulder to April after a rift with Andy) seem indicative of inferior Fe, as well as the way he's always sticking out for Leslie, although he doesn't always like to admit it. I see ISTJ so often for him though that I'm kind of wary assigning him a type with none of the same functions. I can see Si-Te for him as well.

I think April is Fi-dom. Probably ISFP. I don't think she's an Fe-user.

ESTP for Tom Haverford. Always pursuing sensory experiences and has an unhealthy need to be seen as "cool" or well-liked (lower Fe).

Andy Dwyer is some kind of ExxP, probably ExFP although I'm still unsure of Ne/Se. I'm leaning a bit towards Se, but the way he's always changing his band names on the spot and formulating ideas of songs to write based on his environment seems Ne.

Chris Traeger: ESFJ. Extremely cordial and rigidly adheres to strict routines (runs exactly X miles every day, takes exactly this vitamin at this hour etc).

Ben: IxTJ. Too early to tell whether Si or Ni.


----------



## Ninjaws

April always strikes me as an Ne user for some reason. INxP would be my guess.


----------



## gardengnome

Orin - INFP


----------



## fair phantom

I think April is an ISFP. I see why people think INXP—I thought so myself for awhile—but I see absolutely no Si in her. In fact she seems to be quite hostile to anything Si-like. She rarely struggles with indecision as I expect of Ne-users.I think it is just that she is so drawn to the strange and weird that her Se-Ni can get mistaken for Ne.


----------



## Pressed Flowers

I've decided that Tom is ESTP. I was so convinced he was ENTP, but he's not about ideas at all... He's all about what he can actually do with what is physically there. And he fits classic ESTP tropes, which I don't even have to elaborate on. 

Honestly though guys what is Ben. I've seen people say Te and Ti and I honestly do not know.


----------



## Dangerose

alittlebear said:


> I've decided that Tom is ESTP. I was so convinced he was ENTP, but he's not about ideas at all... He's all about what he can actually do with what is physically there. And he fits classic ESTP tropes, which I don't even have to elaborate on.
> 
> Honestly though guys what is Ben. I've seen people say Te and Ti and I honestly do not know.


I think I agree about Tom? Not completely sure though.

I really think Ben is INTP.


----------



## xntj95

I'm almost at season 5. Here are my guesses.

Leslie - ENFJ
Ron - ESTJ
Ann - ENFJ (although in a different way than Leslie)
Andy - ESTP
Ben - INTJ
Chris - yet again, ENFJ, maybe ENFP
April - ENTP, maybe ENTJ
Tom - ESTP, maybe ENTJ
Donna - ESFP, maybe ESFJ


----------



## Kitfool

I'm starting to think Leslie is so/sx rather than so/sp like thus thread seems to believe, myself included until recently.


----------



## galactic collision

Kitfool said:


> I'm starting to think Leslie is so/sx rather than so/sp like thus thread seems to believe, myself included until recently.


With how intense she is...yeah, I can see so/sx for sure. I used to think so/sp but a while ago I rewatched and changed my tune. 

And at this point I would honestly believe ENFP or ESFJ. I think she switches types between episodes, and even between scenes sometimes.

I also think she switches off between being a 1w2 and a 7w6. Or maybe she's just constantly integrating and disintegrating. I don't know. I still see her tritype as 137. Yes, she cares about people, but that doesn't mean her heart fix has to be 2. I think the 2 is reinforced with 1w2 and 3w2. As well as being SO, which can sometimes look like 2 or Fe (I say from personal experience as an Fi SO-dom.)


----------



## CitricBoxer

Leslie is absolutely an ENFP. The Ne-Te is undeniable and the crux of her character. You can also see her Fi in how violently she resists anything that goes against her moral character.

Ron is an ISTJ. He comes across as an ISTP sometimes, but he's an Si-dom. Almost everything he does, he does it because it's rooted in tradition.

The character who confuses me the most is Chris, who oozes both Te and Fe. I'm inclined to think he's a Te-dom though, as his crippling depression speaks to inferior Fi.


----------



## gardengnome

Forget what I said earlier about Leslie Knope

Leslie: ESFJ 3w2
Ron: ISTP 1w9
Tom: ESFP 3w4
Donna: ESFP 7w8? 3w2?
Jerry: ISFJ 2w1
April: varies by writer, at the end of the series INFP 5w4 
Ben: INTJ 5w6
Andy: ENFP 7w6
Chris: ESFJ 2w3
Anne: ISFJ 1w2


----------



## Dangerose

I think Jerry's a 9w1. The fact that he allowed the whole department to call him the whole name for years...and is more than willing to just slink into the background. If he were a 2 I think he would find a way to subtly brag about his family, talents, etc. 1w9 I would consider (he takes a lot of pride in his work) but he's such a 9 stereotype that I'm going with that. ISFJ>ISTJ but I could see a case for either.

Chris...I waver on him. Lately I've been leaning more towards ESTP. His dramatic fear of illness or death could be inferior Ni and he's got some typical dominant Se qualities. I've always thought he was a Fe user but it strikes me as tert -- kinda forced -- rather than dominant. 2w3 or POSSIBLY 3w2.


----------



## CitricBoxer

I've been rewatching the series with a friend (mostly through season 4 now), and I'm fairly confident that Chris Traeger is an ENTJ now, just an extremely emotional one (not just by ENTJ standards, but by anyone's standards). He's an organizer first and foremost, who puts his office, his employees, and his surroundings in order (Te). He does this in adherence to his internal ideas and rules of how government works - it's what makes him the non-villainous antagonist in most sub-plots for season 3 (Ni). He express and even works through his internal turmoil through physical activity (Se). And his story arc over seasons 4 and 5 are his inability to resolve the turmoil of his internal emotions (Fi).

I think the inferior Fi is the biggest giveaway though. Partway through season 5 as he's going through therapy, Chris says something about external versus internal goals, and ends with "It's finally time to climb the mountain inside me."

I'm also starting to think that April is actually a socially introverted ENTP. Her connection with Andy (a blatantly obvious ENFP) is based on their shared senses of spontaneity and creativity. However, while Chris's Ne is generally pointed towards making plans that don't make any sense (Te from somebody who's dumb as a post), April's is generally pointed towards messing with people (Fe). The problem in determining which NTP she is lies in the fact that we just don't see her introverted functions much, and when we do they're rarely sticking points about her character (like Leslie's Fi or Ron's Si are).

Anyways, I may as well give a full rundown of the cast now:

Leslie - ENFP
Ron - ISTJ
Tom - ENTP
April - ENTP
Ann - ISFJ
Mark - who cares
Chris - ENFP
Donna - ESTP
Jerry - ISFJ
Chris - ENTJ
Ben - INTP

e: For all the people that type Ben as an INTJ, he better fits the bill of an INTP who has all his shit together. The giveaway on this one is the episode where he's unemployed, and his Ne blows up. He has an idea for a calzone restaurant, he does claymation filming, and invents an entire board game that's complicated beyond belief. His inferior Fe is also apparently at several points, such as when he's holding a crying Chris and saying "Let it out, I guess?" or during the Halloween party where Chris puts him in a headlock until he admits what's wrong.


----------



## Rafiki

@CitricBoxer

Tom an ENTP?
Could you say more about that


----------



## CitricBoxer

pancaketreehouse said:


> @CitricBoxer
> 
> Tom an ENTP?
> Could you say more about that


Tom's most obvious function is is Fe. He love to charm other people, and it's actually his primary strength while working as Leslie's assistant. At one point, Ron says "Tom doesn't work hard if he doesn't have anybody to impress", and when you think about it, most of what he does is to impress girls. However, it's definitely not his dominant function - if you take a look at his romantic relationships, they typically fail because he allows his self-perception to interfere with his behavior and makes him lose most of his charm. Since Tom is very obviously an extrovert, this pegs Fe as his tertiary function, which I think is a good fit (especially since P&R characters seems to have a pattern of having well developed tertiary functions).

This leaves us with ExTP, and it's hard to decide between the two since Tom oozes both Se (his love for material comfort) and Ne (his constant chasing after the dream of making it big). The reason why I tilt towards ENTP is because he tilts closer towards having inferior Si. He rarely takes the time to learn from his mistakes despite how repeatedly they're pointed out to him. Furthermore, the one time he does try to integrate his past failures into his present behavior, he goes way overboard and it ends up destroying the very core of what makes him so likeable (it's the episode where everyone pitches in to help open Rent-A-Swag and he cheaps out on everything; I believe it's somewhere towards the end of season 5).

And just skipping over the functions, he hits on a lot of ENTP stereotypes. He's an inventive guy who falls in love with his own ideas and needs somebody to keep him grounded so he'll actually take care of the details. But when someone else (Leslie) is at the helm, give him a task and he'll find a creative (if lazy) way to solve it.


----------



## Rafiki

@CitricBoxer

Really well put.
How much of that is due to, or is also correlated with his being a 3w2, if you are into Enneagram?

Ron ISTJ, I'm guessing you feel he has well developed tertiary Fi. I agree with that. Seems to be trademark.

Mark who cares
ahha


And Chris as an ENTJ is fascinating. He's been typed as ENFJ, ENTP, yada.
Would you provide as well made a case for that ?


----------



## CitricBoxer

pancaketreehouse said:


> And Chris as an ENTJ is fascinating. He's been typed as ENFJ, ENTP, yada.
> Would you provide as well made a case for that ?


Already have:



CitricBoxer said:


> I've been rewatching the series with a friend (mostly through season 4 now), and I'm fairly confident that Chris Traeger is an ENTJ now, just an extremely emotional one (not just by ENTJ standards, but by anyone's standards). He's an organizer first and foremost, who puts his office, his employees, and his surroundings in order (Te). He does this in adherence to his internal ideas and rules of how government works - it's what makes him the non-villainous antagonist in most sub-plots for season 3 (Ni). He express and even works through his internal turmoil through physical activity (Se). And his story arc over seasons 4 and 5 are his inability to resolve the turmoil of his internal emotions (Fi).


----------



## Rafiki

You're really good at this. You should go thread-hopping around all the TV shows and post your thoughts. @CitricBoxer


----------



## Levi E. Watson

Ron Swanson- ISTJ
Leslie Knope- ESTJ
April Ludgate- ISTP
Andy Dwyer- ESFP
Tom Haverford- ENFP
Ben Wyatt- INXP
Donna Meagle- ISFP
Larry Gergich- INFJ
Ann Perkins- ISFJ
Chris Traeger- ENFJ
Mark Brandanawics- XSTP


----------



## jamaikaii

Ron:



KraChZiMan said:


> *Ron as INTJ:* Ron puts very high confidence in his (somewhat) intelligent observations. Ron has the lethargic and apathetic attitude that is very common to Ni-Doms.


Also common in ISTPs



KraChZiMan said:


> Overindulging in his hunt for single ladies and unhealthy food is a poor attempt to repress his Se.


Poor attempt to indulge in his Se, yes



KraChZiMan said:


> Occasional overindulging in sensory pleasures in ways which seems exaggerated and out-of-place to others is very common trait of INxJ's.


Another type who also engages in these kinds of behaviours is ISTP



KraChZiMan said:


> ISTP's Ti-valuing would find spending time and energy to work on a higher position for an institution you don't even respect to be incredibly stupid, since ISTP's need to live as "my life, my rules", not as "I don't care about my position, as long as it grants me personal power that I can use in my benefit".


INTJs have troubles working for people they don't respect.
ISTPs may absolutely like power and use it to their benefit.
Ron Swanson lives his life by his own rules, and gets angry when restriction gets in his way when he thinks it's logical to do it by his standards.

Chris:



KraChZiMan said:


> I can in many cases see how Ti is more dominant in his Ti-Fe axis


He makes Ben the bad guy so that he appears to be the nice guy. So he supresses fairness. Fairness a Ti trait.



KraChZiMan said:


> Chris is adhering to an eccentric health-freak lifestyle as a necessary ritual for maintaining optimism and positive mindset, instead of following healthy lifestyle just for feeling physically fit.
> This refers to a weak Si, and strong Ne-Ti combo


Maintaining optimism and a positive mindset pretty much sums up an Fe doms outlook on life.
Always being aware of your inner body and maintaining it strictly refers to Si



KraChZiMan said:


> This is demonstrated by his occasional very sharp criticism and subtle hints of irony


He avoids criticising and focuses on the positive like an Fe dom.

Characters may change their type or stretch it to suit a joke. that's one reason our typings will not be accurate and the driving motivation to type fictionals is for the fun of it... Woo... fun...


----------



## jamaikaii

laura palmer said:


> April - INFP ( I think april is a feeler, but she covers it with deadpan/sarcasum)


I think she's not an Fi user since she does things that is not true to herself. Like joining the talent show and putting on a fake persona only to get the price.


----------



## veg_out

Leslie - ENFJ
Ron - ISTJ
Donna - ESFJ
Tom - ESTJ
April - ISTP
Andy - ESFP
Jerry - ISFJ
Ben - INTJ
Chris - ESFJ


----------



## Happy about Nothing.

Ron Swanson- ISTJ
Leslie Knope- EXXJ
April Ludgate- ISTP
Andy Dwyer- XSFP
Tom Haverford- ESXP
Ben Wyatt- INTJ
Donna Meagle- XSXP
Larry Gergich- ISFJ
Ann Perkins- XXFJ
Chris Traeger- EXXP


----------



## Alayna West

Leslie Knope: ESFJ. She uses Ne over Ni and is a strong Fe user. Her Si is evident throughout the series with her strong attention to details, wanting to scrapbook every memory, throwing parties for her friends based on what they've said to her in passing, and most of all, her rigorous love of facts, history, tradition, and endless love and devotion to her hometown, Pawnee. Inferior Ti is shown from time to time with her lists and lists of questions and wanting to know every detail before making a decision (i.e. moving to Chicago)

Ron: ISTJ. Devoted to his lifestyle and condemns those who live alternatively (vegans, namely). Is highly connected to his decision that the government is evil. I see the argument for ISTP as plausible, though.

Ann: ISFJ.

Tom: ESTP... can seem ENTP with his ideas at times, but Se mixed with inferior Ni can give off the impression of Ne.

Donna: ESFP

April: ISFP. Fi can seem cold and uncaring to the outside world, especially in April's case. Love of animals, her commitment to hating everyone and dislike of telling others she cares about them point to Fi dom.

Andy: ESFP. Another case of Dom Se mixing with Inf Ni to appear Ne at times

Chris: ENFJ (but could also be a fully developed ESTP)

Ben Wyatt: INTJ.

Terry/Larry/Gerry/Garry: ISFJ.


----------



## sloop

Leslie: ENFx - she has well-developed Te, but I also see strong Ni in her personality (leaning towards ENFJ)

Tom: ENTP - if his multiple innovative business ventures don't spell Ne, then I don't know what does :tongue:

Ann: ESFJ - lol she was always kinda just there to me

Ron: ISTP - has his own personal system of logic (Ti), is very attuned to his physical environment (Se), and is socially inept and oblivious (inferior Fe)

April: INTJ - she screams Ni to me, always seemingly one step ahead, is actually very capable logically and can organize people and resources quite efficiently (Te), and has her occasional Fi attacks - my favorite character on the show 

Andy: ESFP - he is so inferior Ni, always so sure of his alarmingly inaccurate hunches...I love Andy Dwyer so much :crazy:

Jerry: God, no one asked you, Jerry  And I actually have no idea :laughing:

Donna: ENTJ - that get-shit-done attitude (Te) and she actually shows great foresight (Ni) to me, like April, always seemingly one step ahead

Ben: ISTJ - idk Si well enough, but his Te is displayed throughout the series and he's definitely an introvert, who has bouts of Fi every now and again and sometimes sees multiple negative possible outcomes in a situation (inferior Ne)


----------



## mariahpariah

Leslie - ESFJ
Ann - INFJ
Tom - ESTP
April - ISFP
Andy - ESFP
Donna - ESFP
Mark - INTJ
Ron Swanson - ISTP


----------

